# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Het bekende buikje - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Het bekende buikje*

Een buikje hebben is een vetophoping binnenin de buik. De genen spelen een rol mee. De één heeft er meer aanleg voor dan de ander. Echter heeft het ook te maken met een slecht eetpatroon en te weinig beweging, wat weer een Metabool Syndroom kan veroorzaken.

Qua genen kun je vrouwen in twee types verdelen. Zo heb je vrouwen die vetten ophopen ronde de heupen, dijen en benen (gynoïde) en vrouwen die rond de buik vetten ophopen (androïde). 

Tijdens de menopauze veranderd de hormoonhuishouding en zo ook het lichaam. Het vasthouden van vetten veranderd vaak van de dijen naar rond de buik. 

Constipatie is een veel voorkomend probleem bij vrouwen. Het is een spijsverteringsprobleem, waarbij een opgeblazen gevoel in de buik ontstaat. Dit dient verholpen te worden om een platte buik te bevorderen.

Bron:
gezondheid.be

----------


## ikke64

Komop dames, een klein buikje hoort er bij. Een sixpack is voor mannen.
En veel mannen schijnen te denken dat ze met een biertender beter af zijn dan met een sixpack.  :Wink: 
Maar kompleet platte buiken bij vrouwen is mij in ieder geval een gruwel, wel moet ik eerlijk zeggen dat ik ook niet van die graat magere mokkels hou. Een vrouw moet een beetje vlees/spieren op de botten hebben. Een man trouwens ook.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Agnes574

Das waar Ikke, maar er is een verschil tussen een klein, sexy buikje en een buik met teveel vet, waardoor je 'banden' krijgt als je zit!!... Dat is ook niet gezond zoals je kunt lezen hierboven! Ik wil naar dat kleine buikje; graatmager (vrouwen én mannen) vind ik ook niet mooi... er mag wat vlees aanzitten idd  :Big Grin: .
Xx Ag

----------


## ikke64

:Smile:  hvj  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

??? huhh???

----------


## ikke64

Van je mening! Ik hoor vaak dat juist die graten pakhuizen mooi gevonden worden.
En dat is bij jou niet het geval.
En ik heb een meisje van 13 in huis lopen en dat is constand HVJ, lekkeeeeer, kerel.
En ongemerkt neem ik het nog over ook  :Wink: 

Gr Ikke

----------


## Agnes574

Haha .. nu snap ik 'm!!  :Big Grin: 
Ik vind graatmager écht niet mooi; ben het zelf een paar keer geweest en dat was een 'modellenzicht' in de spiegel, maar ik voelde al m'n beenderen en kleden was een ramp; alles hing als een zak rond m'n lichaam... nu ben ik wat te dik en mag er een 'schel af' zoals mijn omgeving zegt, maar beter zo dan te mager!!
Ik heb maatje 40-42 nu en eigenlijk is dat de meest voorkomende maat ... ik wil graag terug naar maat 38, maar m'n gat,heupen en borsten mogen zo blijven  :Wink:  ... ik wil juist dat 'zwembandje' weg .... m'n dikke buikje dus!

Maar ik maak we er niet meer druk in ... dat heeft toch geen zin!
Xx Ag HVJ  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Ik vind man en vrouw, er mag een beetje pak aan zijn eigenlijk, nu ook niet overdreven maar toch iets. Een vrouw mag rondingen hebben en een man ook. Mijn zoon is zo'n spriet als je het zo mag noemen en is een verschrikkelijke koukleum ook, ja die heeft geen vet te verbranden he en genetisch lijkt hij echt op mij, heel fijn van gebeente enzo. 
Heb ooit eens in bed gelegen met een heel sportieve maaar magere man als ik het zo mag noemen, wel 't was pijnlijk (lol) want die beenderen sloegen altijd tegen elkaar als jullie begrijpen wat ik bedoel... 
Ja ja ik ben gezegend met maat 34-36.... heb 2 kinderen en geen buik maar ben eens heel ziek geweest en toen woog ik nog geen 40 kilo meer en ik walgde van mezelf, ik vond me zo lelijk.... en alle kledij slodderde aan mij en mijn borsten waren theezakjes geworden en mooi kan je dat nu echt niet noemen hoor

----------


## christel1

En mijn zoon en vrienden vinden dat er aan een meid wat pak mag aan zijn, dus borsten en billen hoor, geen maatje 0 of 2 voor hen gelijk die fotomodellen want dat vinden ze echt lelijk.....

----------


## ikke64

Ik ben als man blij te horen dat ik lotgenoten heb  :Wink: 
Ik kan me voorstellen dat een buikje voor een vrouw een probleem kan zijn maar dat zou het voor mij ook zijn. Gelukkig heb ik een drukke (redelijk lichamelijke) baan en daarnaast sport ik nog regelmatig. Ik heb liever een 6-pack dan een biertender. Helaas zit dat 6-pack op mijn 47ste er niet meer in. Maar ik waak voor een biertender.

Maar een vrouw met een rolletje kan zeker nog aantrekkelijk zijn. Zeker als de billen en borsten er goed uitzien.

Gr Ikke

----------


## groenlicht

Ik hoor ook juist meer dat mannen en eigenlijk ook heel wat vrouwen het veel fijner vinden als de vrouwen niet graatmager zijn. Het lijkt erop dat hoe meer de media ons juist verteld dat we maatje 0 moeten hebben, hoe meer mensen zich losmaken van dit ideaal en bij zichzelf nagaan wat ze nu eigenlijk mooi vinden en dat is vaak toch wel wat vlees om de beenderen... gelukkig maar!

----------

